# electric blue rams?



## wickidchap (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi all,

Does anyone know where to buy electric blue rams? 
thanks


----------



## rjh5791 (Apr 26, 2008)

Not sure where you live in new york but my local country max has some.


----------



## wickidchap (Feb 27, 2009)

How much are they selling them for? thanks for the fast reply


----------



## rjh5791 (Apr 26, 2008)

I want to say $20-$25.


----------



## wickidchap (Feb 27, 2009)

where are you located?


----------



## wickidchap (Feb 27, 2009)

I am located in Queens, NY. Where is the country max? thanks


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I would try a Dodge Truck dealer :lol:

J/K. What is an Electric Blue Ram??

....Bill


----------



## wickidchap (Feb 27, 2009)

good one...lol


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

If you mean a German Blue Ram then that is in the South American forum.

An Electric Blue Jack Dempsey is Central American.

...Bill


----------



## rjh5791 (Apr 26, 2008)

The country max I am talking about is up by rochester. Pretty far away on your part.


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

MonteSS said:


> If you mean a German Blue Ram then that is in the South American forum.
> 
> An Electric Blue Jack Dempsey is Central American.
> 
> ...Bill


I do believe there is a new breed of ram cichlids called the "electric blue ram".


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

By the way..

The 'Discussion Board' is for aquaria related discussion of a non-commercial nature only. For all for-sale and wanted posts, you'll want to use our "trading post" feature. You can find that here:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tradingpost/


----------



## Leucistic Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't think I've heard of Electric blue ram before either.
I know a good quality strain GBR will result in great blue hues in the fish.
I've seen local breeders have really blue rams.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

not my picture, but here is a picture of this new EBR










as far as where to get em in NY I have no idea.


----------



## Leucistic Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow!!!
That's quite nice.
I wouldn't mind a few of these.


----------



## leopartner123 (Jun 29, 2009)

saw them yesterday at a fish store. 19.99 for little babie ones.


----------



## wickidchap (Feb 27, 2009)

Where did you see them?


----------



## wickidchap (Feb 27, 2009)

Where did you see them?


----------



## wickidchap (Feb 27, 2009)

Where did you see them?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

In texas dude not New York......... :lol:


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=195750


----------



## leopartner123 (Jun 29, 2009)

A fish store in Dallas Texas.


----------

